# Frank Matano chi?



## Fabriman94 (15 Novembre 2013)

Sinceramente, io non so la gente cosa ci trovi di divertente in questo soggetto sbucato dal nulla solo per degli scherzi telefonici che i miei amici sanno fare meglio. Inoltre e purtroppo non dista parecchio dalle mie parti (Carinola non lontano da Caserta). Per non parlare dei video dove gioca a GTA, facendo vedere che non ha mai giocato alla Play. E scommetto che questo qui neanche una scuola di recitazione avrà fatto e lo mettono a fare i film. E' allucinante che la comicità si sia ridotta a questi personaggi a dir poco frivoli, così come i Soliti Idioti ed i Pantellas, che si sentono per un anno e poi puff, spariscono per dar spazio a gente ancora peggio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2013)

a me fa ridere è uno dei pochi che mi è simpatico
cmq ho sentito dire che sta prendendo una laurea


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Novembre 2013)

E' troppo costruito... ho visto dei video dove ha fatto degli esperimenti sociali e parla come un avvinazzato meridionale con la voce nasale... cosa che normalmente non ha.


----------



## prebozzio (15 Novembre 2013)

Ragazzi, questo è diventato famoso facendo le scoregge addosso alle persone.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Novembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, questo è diventato famoso facendo le scoregge addosso alle persone.


Grazie dell'informazione, sapevo solo degli scherzi io. Madò, ho visto su youtube e nessuno che gli dice niente poi, fossi stato io gli avrei dato un pugno in faccia.


----------



## Jino (15 Novembre 2013)

Ragazzi, va preso per quel che è, uno Youtuber. Anche il film a cui ha partecipato, chi va a vederlo sa già a cosa va incontro. Vi dirò, a volte sto Matano fa cose anche carine.

PS: da anni lavora alle iene..


----------



## juventino (15 Novembre 2013)

Quando faceva scherzi telefonici a me sinceramente divertiva


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Novembre 2013)

La cosa che più odio di lui è che parla apposta come un demente,tipo Luca Laurenti.
Insopportabile.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, questo è diventato famoso facendo le scoregge addosso alle persone.



Infatti...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Novembre 2013)

Lo detesto, detesto lui e tutti gli youtubers, i quali sono dei personaggi dalla pochezza impressionante che però ce lo mettono su per il deretano dato che riescono a piazzarsi nelle vita facendo gli idioti su un canale. Chapeau.


----------



## cris (16 Novembre 2013)

A me fa sorridere, niente di che ovviamente, ma non mi sta sui maroni.

I pantellas o soliti idioti invece è praticamente impossibile farsi na risata, rimani li basito


----------



## Serginho (16 Novembre 2013)

Frank Matano è simpatico, niente di che ma è simpatico. I pantellas invece sono una roba immonda, non capisco cosa ci sia da ridere


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Novembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, questo è diventato famoso facendo le scoregge addosso alle persone.



Ahhhh ora ho capito chi è.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Novembre 2013)

A me nei video di GTA non fa proprio schifo, anzi mi fa scappare qualche sorriso  Per il resto non lo conosco.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (16 Novembre 2013)

ragazzi questo è raccomandato, conosce facchinetti da anni infatti in un suo video di uno scherzo telefonico di parecchi anni fa appare pure facchinetti e lo fanno insieme.... grazie a tutte le conoscenze che ha è riuscito a emergere su youtube (prima ha avuto anche una minicarriera da iena ovviamente sempre su raccomandazione).
poi che sia simpatico è un altro paio di maniche, a me non fa granchè ridere però posso capire la gente che lo segue perchè comunque sembra un buon comico... ad esempio i suoi scherzi telefonici mi sono piaciuti quando li ho visti anni fa..
certo che ora raccomandato com'è ho smesso di seguirlo, perfino mi arrivano le email di youtube dove mi invitano a guardare il suo ultimo video di GTA5 e non sono nemmeno iscritto al suo canale !


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Novembre 2013)

Cioè, per dire... 






prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, questo è diventato famoso facendo le scoregge addosso alle persone.


Magari, è diventato famoso prima, il suo apice son state le scoregge sulla gente.


----------



## Canonista (16 Novembre 2013)

In realtà è famoso da molto prima delle scoregge...

A me piace, molto meglio di gente veramente idi.ota come quelli già citati...


----------



## BB7 (19 Novembre 2013)

Questo è semplicemente RACCOMANDATO e come lui anche Francesco Sole. Il mitico Dj Francesco sta dietro a tutto.


----------



## Brain84 (19 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo detesto, detesto lui e tutti gli youtubers, i quali sono dei personaggi dalla pochezza impressionante che però ce lo mettono su per il deretano dato che riescono a piazzarsi nelle vita facendo gli idioti su un canale. Chapeau.



COn l'enorme quantità di youtubers che ci sono al mondo, andrei piano a dire "odio tutti gli youtubers" perchè di fatto è una castroneria. Ci sono Youtubers che sono dei veri artisti e sono pure italiani. Potrei farti una lista bella lunga di ragazzi e non che fanno video e non si ridicolizzano.

Detto questo Matano è si raccomandato su youtube, ma era già una Iena e le sue interviste dove faceva la domanda e poi scappava, mi faceva ridere e non poco. Ha talento comico, secondo me è innegabile e a me fa ridere, raccomandato o meno.
Francesco Sole è un prodotto totalmente di Facchinetti senza arte ne parte e secondo me avrebbe avuto un discreto successo anche senza raccomandazione.


----------



## Jino (19 Novembre 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> ragazzi questo è raccomandato, conosce facchinetti da anni infatti in un suo video di uno scherzo telefonico di parecchi anni fa appare pure facchinetti e lo fanno insieme.... grazie a tutte le conoscenze che ha è riuscito a emergere su youtube (prima ha avuto anche una minicarriera da iena ovviamente sempre su raccomandazione).
> poi che sia simpatico è un altro paio di maniche, a me non fa granchè ridere però posso capire la gente che lo segue perchè comunque sembra un buon comico... ad esempio i suoi scherzi telefonici mi sono piaciuti quando li ho visti anni fa..
> certo che ora raccomandato com'è ho smesso di seguirlo, perfino mi arrivano le email di youtube dove mi invitano a guardare il suo ultimo video di GTA5 e non sono nemmeno iscritto al suo canale !



Fa tutt'ora la Iena comunque


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Novembre 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> COn l'enorme quantità di youtubers che ci sono al mondo, andrei piano a dire "odio tutti gli youtubers" perchè di fatto è una castroneria. Ci sono Youtubers che sono dei veri artisti e sono pure italiani. Potrei farti una lista bella lunga di ragazzi e non che fanno video e non si ridicolizzano.
> 
> Detto questo Matano è si raccomandato su youtube, ma era già una Iena e le sue interviste dove faceva la domanda e poi scappava, mi faceva ridere e non poco. Ha talento comico, secondo me è innegabile e a me fa ridere, raccomandato o meno.
> Francesco Sole è un prodotto totalmente di Facchinetti senza arte ne parte e secondo me avrebbe avuto un discreto successo anche senza raccomandazione.


Matano mi risulta sia diventato Iena soltanto dopo gli scherzi telefonici. Detto questo probabilmente mi sbaglierò sugli youtubers, chiaro ce ne siano anche di bravi, ma da un lato non ne sono esperto, d'altro sarò stato sfortunato a beccare gli unici idioti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Novembre 2013)

Diciamo che di Youtubers, hanno successo i più idioti, e tra questi l'unico che mi sta simpatico è Giuseppe Simone, che comunque è un personaggio costruito e si vede.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (20 Novembre 2013)

vabbe ma giuseppe simone ha qualche problema mentale eh


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

intanto Frank ha fatto pure Fifa...non l'ho visto tutto, non fa tanto ridere


----------



## Jaqen (23 Novembre 2013)

E poi lamentatevi di Zalone


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Novembre 2013)

Molto più belli quelli di GTA


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2013)

l'ha fatto su Battefield 4 e fra poco mette pure The Sims ahahah


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Dicembre 2013)

a me non fa ridere...mah...e c'è chi critica checco zalone che a confronto di questi è jim carrey...


----------



## juventino (17 Dicembre 2013)

A me sinceramente sti gameplay non fanno per niente ridere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Dicembre 2013)

" nel bene o nel male l'importante è che parlino di me "


----------



## Canonista (17 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> " nel bene o nel male l'importante è che parlino di me "



Positiva o negativa, è sempre pubblicità! (Y)


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente sti gameplay non fanno per niente ridere.


Youtubers famoso che "sponsorizza" giochi che vendono. Un'ottima mossa per avere un numero di visite stellari, al di là della loro qualità "artistica".


----------

